# 2003 Winter Tire Selection



## mcarthur (Aug 10, 2005)

I am looking to buy winter rims and tires for my 2003 GLE in the fall. I live in Ottawa Canada so very cold and lots of snow.

I have been advised by another Maxima owner to use 16inch winter rims and tires in place of the stock 17inch wheels.

Can anyone concur with this suggestion...and can anyone recommend a brand of winter tire for the car ?

thanks


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> I am looking to buy winter rims and tires for my 2003 GLE in the fall. I live in Ottawa Canada so very cold and lots of snow.
> 
> I have been advised by another Maxima owner to use 16inch winter rims and tires in place of the stock 17inch wheels.
> 
> ...


16s with dedicated winter tires would definitely help... in areas with heavy snowfall, proper winter tires are better than any all season tires. I don't know any specific brands cuz the snow here in VA isn't bad and I survive on AS tires so I haven't had to go down that road.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> I am looking to buy winter rims and tires for my 2003 GLE in the fall. I live in Ottawa Canada so very cold and lots of snow.
> 
> I have been advised by another Maxima owner to use 16inch winter rims and tires in place of the stock 17inch wheels.
> 
> ...


16" is much better than 17" because they are much cheaper and easier to get. Also, the width of 16" tires is narrower and there is less contact between the tire and the snow, which translates into less sliding around.

Nokian is the best but they are not cheap and sometimes hard to get. Otherwise the major brands on the market offer good snow tires. You may want to read the review on www.tirerack.com.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are in Canada, I would invest in a set of Nokian studded tyres and throw them on a set of 15 or 16 inch steelies/cheap wheels as 17s would cost a boatload and salt can destroy nice wheels. That is a true safety investment.

http://www.nokiantyres.com/wintertyres_en


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Before you buy anything, make sure the wheels you're planning to use will fit over your brakes.
the 2003 has some pretty decent sized brakes, and I'm not sure if they will fit inside 16s or not.

You may want to pick up a spare set of stock 17" wheels for winter.. but try to find some 16" wheels that will fit first. you'll save a lot of money on tires going that route.


----------

